# Is everyone ready for a fish fry???



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I haven't been on the board very much and haven't had time to go fishing at all, but that doesn't mean we can't still have our fall fish fry. 
So here's the date:
Saturday October 20th at my house as usual.
So everyone mark it in your calendar and save the day. I do have fish in the freezer but not near as much as usual since I haven't fished; so some of you might start stocking up a little to donate.
Of course more details to come later but just wanted to go ahead and set the date so everyone could plan.

Kickapoo Duke
aka "The Sheriff"


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm in....Thanks, Duke..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

:dance: I_'m ready_ and I will supply the fish, but I need some volunteers to cook.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Great. Hope I can make it this time.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh no, that is the weekend of a bow hunting trip. I love fish fry's, but but hunting is my passion. I will make the next tone. good luck guys !!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O and I will be in College Station watching the SEC bash between the Aggies and LSU Tigers.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> :dance: I_'m ready_ and I will supply the fish, but I need some volunteers to cook.


I will help with the cooking duties...Grady


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

if i am in town i will make it!!!!! these fish fries are one of the things i look forward too!!!!!!!! thanks!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Jenny, you might want to come to the fish fry instead---it might be less painful!*!!*


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Here little fishies*

:an5:Hey Duke :an5::an5::an5::an5::an5:
Count me in , i'll bring fish or what ever else you want.
Thanks Terry:an5::an5::an5:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm gonna make it this time...missed the last one.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

SS me and the crew will help out


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Jenny, you might want to come to the fish fry instead---it might be less painful!*!!*


Care to place a little wager on that, Duke? Hate to miss the fry, but I wouldn't miss the first ever SEC game at Kyle Field. It's gonna be sweet!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds like we have a fish crew for cooking.
I'll be in touch with Duke and we will get the cooking items lined up.
It's looking like cat fish and striper, unless pet spoon is sending crappie,......


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Duke, We'll be there. What do you need Ruthie to make for a side dish?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> ...unless pet spoon is sending crappie,......


Send me some cooler weather and I'll get on it! Tried the docks and it's real slow right now. Hope to get you guys/gals a mess of saddle blankets by fish fry time.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It's still 6 weeks away but let's start generating some more interest in the fall 2cool fish fry at Duke's. The more the merrier. By the way Loy, I still have your small prep table from the last one; along with a few other odds and ends that people left.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, and I left a late model Cadillac over there somewhere too.

Terry we need flounder, speckled trout, and some small black drum.
In that order, please!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fishies*



shadslinger said:


> Oh, and I left a late model Cadillac over there somewhere too.
> 
> Terry we need flounder, speckled trout, and some small black drum.
> In that order, please!


Hey SS
I'll get right on it .
Terry:an6:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Im in. I have some fish and plan for more. Most of my fish live in the salt though. eek!! I will definatley help cook though. Will be my first event but I can't wait wait to meet most of y'all.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Jenny, you might want to come to the fish fry instead---it might be less painful!*!!*


Nice one sheriff...


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

I would be more than happy to help cook and bring a side dish as needed. I work 4 on and 4 off and will be off that weekend.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*I'm in!*



shadslinger said:


> Oh, and I left a late model Cadillac over there somewhere too.
> 
> Terry we need flounder, speckled trout, and some small black drum.
> In that order, please!


SS won't be bringing no Specks because he is snake bit from our annual smackdown HeHe! Thanks Duke looking forward to making this one!!:walkingsm


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Now we're talking, glad to see some first timers signing up.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

We'll be in, if a club engagement on Toledo Bend we have doesn't materialize on the 20th. We committed to any October date for the club (which started on the 6th), but now it's either the 20th or the 27th.

If all works out we'll make both and we'll be very happy campers!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Count me in Duke! Missed the last one.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok Terry, let Megafish bring the trout, snapper and ling, since he lost the throwdown he is getting a little grumpy.
Keeps bringing up ancient history.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Yummie fish and chips*



shadslinger said:


> Ok Terry, let Megafish bring the trout, snapper and ling, since he lost the throwdown he is getting a little grumpy.
> Keeps bringing up ancient history.


Hey SS
Did i hear you right , snapper and ling at the fish fry way to go megafish
see ya:ac1090:


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I just now have been able to get back on the board. We should be there since my wife's health is steadily improving. I plan to bring homemade tarter sauce. Let me know if there is anything else we can bring. We don't have much fish due to not going out much, but we can supply sides.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! Snapper and ling from Mega! That is really nice of him!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Ok all you fisherpeople; just over two weeks until the Fall 2012 2cool fish fry at Duke's. Let's start stirring up some interest and see how many people we can get to show up this year.
Come meet all the people you read about on these posts; Lake Livingston fishing guides will be here telling their stories; you're sure to pick up some pointers, 
fried fish of all species, french fries, hushpuppies, cole slaw and all kinds of sides and desserts to be had. 
Dancing girls!!! Well, maybe not but maybe we can talk Lone Eagle and Sunbeam into doing a jig!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I haven't been on the board very much and haven't had time to go fishing at all, but that doesn't mean we can't still have our fall fish fry.
> So here's the date:
> Saturday October 20th at my house as usual.
> So everyone mark it in your calendar and save the day. I do have fish in the freezer but not near as much as usual since I haven't fished; so some of you might start stocking up a little to donate.
> ...


Just was informed of the party...count me in!!!



Pet Spoon said:


> Danny O and I will be in College Station watching the SEC bash between the Aggies and LSU Tigers.


I'll miss you guys! If you stay 'till Sunday, you better have a church bulletin in your pocket!



FISHNNUTT said:


> SS me and the crew will help out


Yeah, that's what you said last time. Also, we need to go to lease after fish fry.



Kickapoo Duke said:


> Ok all you fisherpeople; just over two weeks until the Fall 2012 2cool fish fry at Duke's. Let's start stirring up some interest and see how many people we can get to show up this year.
> Come meet all the people you read about on these posts; Lake Livingston fishing guides will be here telling their stories; you're sure to pick up some pointers,
> fried fish of all species, french fries, hushpuppies, cole slaw and all kinds of sides and desserts to be had.
> Dancing girls!!! Well, maybe not but maybe we can talk Lone Eagle and Sunbeam into doing a jig!!!


Duke - It's time for a party! I'm in for a big pot of greens (with fatback, contraire to naysayers), hushpuppies, and will cook as needed.

I'll see you, sheriff, and the mayor there.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Mont, or any moderator - Can we make this a sticky? We are 16 days out and this has been a great 2Cool event for the past couple of years. Kickapoo Duke is a great host. Everyone on the northside of Houston needs to join us.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't guarantee it but I'm going to do my best to be there this time.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Throwing this out there*

Hello to all 2-coolers

Everyone look for your favorite fishing photos and something for show and tell , we can judge them and i will bring a prize for best photo.

What do ya'll think:brew2:
Terry


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I think anything that adds to the fun is great--thanks Terry


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I sent a PM to Bill for a sticky. If he can't do it I'm sure he'll ask Mont.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

who's going to call me and remind me. you know in my old age I forget


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am breaking out the fish cooking equipment today and taking inventory of the fish supply.
I am wondering how many folks will be there?
It is about time for a head count.
I believe I have enough cat fish to go around, but it depends on how many folks will be there.
I hope a big crowd, the weather will be nice and cool, and for those new comers to our 2cool fish fry at Dukes house you will be for a treat.
It's a beautiful spot on the lake and he has a great deck to socialize on.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone and especially putting a face to the new comers.
:bounce:


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm in 4 adults 3 kids. Lock that golf cart up Duke my kids are coming!! Lol


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

lx22f/c we will be presenting the Pot Lickers award, I think you are in the running for most notorious, lol!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> lx22f/c we will be presenting the Pot Lickers award, I think you are in the running for most notorious, lol!


Hey i resemble that remark!!! Lol
Better to potlick your friends than a total stranger. Lol

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

lx22f/c said:


> Hey i resemble that remark!!! Lol
> Better to potlick your friends than a total stranger. Lol
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


Well said my friend!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i have a tight schedule....heading east that weekend. i believe i can show up for a little while.....got to get back to load the truck up......want some jalepeno squares????


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

chucktx, bring em!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Ok all you fisherpeople; just over two weeks until the Fall 2012 2cool fish fry at Duke's. Let's start stirring up some interest and see how many people we can get to show up this year.
> Come meet all the people you read about on these posts; Lake Livingston fishing guides will be here telling their stories; you're sure to pick up some pointers,
> fried fish of all species, french fries, hushpuppies, cole slaw and all kinds of sides and desserts to be had.
> Dancing girls!!! Well, maybe not but maybe we can talk Lone Eagle and Sunbeam into doing a jig!!!


 Maybe BECC could bring some of his chartruse strippers,... I think he says they hang out on the island.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll be there for sure, as I missed the last one.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sold the golf cart to the neighbors, I got a 6x4 gator now


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Who is bring the jalapeno stuffed peppers? The cat fish will be much better with them as a side!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

One week from today is the 2012 2cool fall fish fry at Duke's. Start working on those appetites cause there'll be some mighty fine eatin. Those that are helping cook usally start setting up and warming up the grease around 10:00 and we usually eat about 12:00 or 1:00. We're really flexible on time. No reservations necessary. Now's your chance to meet all the people you talk to on line and there'll be at least two of our professional lake guides there, so you might pick up some tips. 
Bring whatever you want to drink and lawn chairs. If you want to bring a side dish, utensils, paper plates, etc, feel free--bring friends, the more the merrier. 
Anybody check the forecast yet? It's a rain or shine thing--there's plenty of cover. Hoping to see and meet lots of new people this year.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

The all important directions:
Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water 

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow, it tends to be pretty shallow. My house is just before the boatramp on the right.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey Duke, 

Thanks for the directions for us "newbies". Should have either 2 or 4 folks to add to the fun!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Well since Sunbeam is missing in action we are bringing banana pudding and cobbler and bringing bowls and utensils also. See everyone there cant wait. 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> Well since Sunbeam is missing in action we are bringing banana pudding and cobbler and bringing bowls and utensils also. See everyone there cant wait.
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


Where is our* FRIEND* Sunbeam? Robert are you helping with the cooking duties?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

whackmaster said:


> Where is our* FRIEND* Sunbeam? Robert are you helping with the cooking duties?


I will be there early if needed i can cook, or u can be an official taste tester. Lol
Hey pet spoon how bout some crappie!!!

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> Hey pet spoon how bout some crappie!!!


...the saddle blankets are not cooperating! Very few in the marina...mostly juveniles, but I'm tryin'! It'd be easier if I could troll for 'em!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pet Spoon said:


> ...the saddle blankets are not cooperating! Very few in the marina...mostly juveniles, but I'm tryin'! It'd be easier if I could troll for 'em!!!


LOL!
Not to worry, I got us plenty of great cat fish, and some striper to cook. Yep Robert we need you behind the fires, Rusty and his boys/Grady and maybe some more are ready to help as well.
How many pounds of fish does the crew think we need? 
I have a one small freezer full and some more in another. Maybe 1oo pounds in all. I bet we need closer to 50 pounds at .5 pounds per person,( the cook books say.25 pounds, but 2coolers eat more fish). 
Let's see,... ought times ought is ought, carry the 1, and it figures up 38 pounds would feed 75 people.
So 50#s should more than cover it.
Unless this goes wild and we get a revised head count of more than 100!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay, just checked the weather and it looks perfect.








Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*PoppaHobbs*

Is this the weekend of the fish fry. I hope to talk the wife into driving up after Church if she will come with me I will be there. I have been on line with you all since back in 2006 and have picked up a lot of pointers but have actually only met a few in person.

Tight Lines
& I'll be there 
If I can.

PoppaHobbs


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Poppahobbs said:


> Is this the weekend of the fish fry. I hope to talk the wife into driving up after Church if she will come with me I will be there. I have been on line with you all since back in 2006 and have picked up a lot of pointers but have actually only met a few in person.
> 
> Tight Lines
> & I'll be there
> ...


This is the weekend...The fry is on* Saturday*...Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am thawing out 50 pounds of cat fish, prime, trimmed up, clean as snow, cat fish, ummmm. dbullard is bringing his fancy professional deep fryer and spud cutter.
Y'all come get eat em up!
:doowapsta


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

mmmmmmm.....cant wait!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

A reminder to everyone: Fishon21 (Terry) is offering a prize to the person that brings the best fishing photo.
Also, bring anything you have of interest for a "show and tell". Just don't tell all of you secrets!!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

If someone needs something to bring, we can always use frying oil and ketchup/cocktail sauce, tarter sauce, sliced onions, etc.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I have oil for my cooker it holds 7 gallons . I can bring some Ketchup etc.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to make it!!!! I can't wait!!! 
Looks like I'm going to make it back just in time!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What about those stuffed peppers?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, that sounds like a feast. I will make one of these get together a one day. Wife and I were in the truck to come last time and got redirected. Y'all have a great time and no belly aches from too much fish!!!!! 2cool is one awesome place.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BEC, don't forget the fish fry is tomorrow.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm still in for greens and hushpuppies. Be there about 11. 

Duke - I'm bringing my own spoons this time for dropping hushpuppies in the oil. Hope you still have my fatboy chair that I left last time.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I have to work this weekend. When I'm not fishing I am an off ice official for the American Hockey League...and we have games tonight and Sunday. I hope everyone has a great time...The menu looks great! If any of you guys or gals want to see the best ice hockey in the USA (with the NHL on strike right now) send me a PM and I"ll get you tickets if you ask me in advance. Have a great time.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I have to work this weekend. When I'm not fishing I am an off ice official for the American Hockey League...and we have games tonight and Sunday. I hope everyone has a great time...The menu looks great! If any of you guys or gals want to see the best ice hockey in the USA (with the NHL on strike right now) send me a PM and I"ll get you tickets if you ask me in advance. Have a great time.


Maybe next time you can bring some goons, I hear they are the nicest guys on the ice. I love Aeros hockey! I wish I could get to mre games.

Fish fry - "Hey" - It's taking a little longer than usual for me to get there. I'm cooking down 6 lbs. of collards. If anyone has a head of garlic to spare for the hushpuppies it will save me a stop on the way up. Let me know. Thanks.

Greens...rutabegas....carrots.....fatback and bacon!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Megafish loaded the wagon gone to make the Sheriff's fish fry! Get your story straight Guru you know it's gonna be told! Looking forward to meeting everyone! Thanks Duke!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went through this thread and came up with about 26 people, hope there will more, megafish is bringing enough ling fish for that many, aren't ya?


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

I will be bringing something ,but not ling I think you got in my freezer! Bringing one of Mom's special recipe's! Sure you won't like it Loy! :spineyes: :spineyes: :spineyes:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I talked to Matt just then he is briging the snapper that I caught when we took his Kenner out about 120 miles. It's now mounted we will action it off.

nmegafish I am looking forwards to some home cooking, are you bring the stuffed peppers? I'm still not sure who is in charge of bringing them, maybe Robert, aka lx22f/c


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

headed out the door with the whole crew
cole slaw and texas caviar


----------

